# 2 NEW Vortex Razor Spotting Scopes



## StripBucks (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

Call me stupid, bit I ordered 2 Vortex Razor HD 16-48x65 Straight Spotting Scopes in hopes of being able to mount them side by side to make a set of "Big Eyes". Well it didn't work for me but worked awesome for my buddy, he just couldn't afford to buy them, so they are up for sale. Price will include shipping, tax and a neoprene case to help protect it while out in the deep woods. I am asking $1050 each or if you would like to get both I will go $2000 for everything. The only catch to this deal is that I need to get rid of them with in the next two weeks or I ship them back to vortex and we loose out on this deal.

If interested please contact me at [email protected] or 435-668-8063

Thanks

Kory Bundy


----------

